# ACPI sleep

## RangerDude

Couls someone tell me how to put my notebook into sleep?

I don't want hibernation, just the windows kind of sleep.

I use 2.4.20 with the latest corresponding patch.

```

echo 5 > /proc/acpi/sleep

```

is the only thing that works and shuts the notebook of. S1-S4 just gives no responce at all.

I run acpid before echo.

Thanks for any help.

----------

## MasonMouse

Try this thread for some pointers.

----------

## RangerDude

ThX- but I have been following that tread. It just evolved to talk about hibernation solutions.

I just want a plain sleep- to that the thread sais nothing exept the echo x > sleep. And my notebook desn't support APM.

So are there any ACPI-sleep troubleshooting docs around?

----------

## krazo

What you are looking for is a suspend to ram function which only exists in development kernels (2.5.x). The 2.4 ACPI patch doesn't support suspend to ram and probably won't for a while. So you can either:

1. Use a hibernate feature (works great with swsusp kernel patch)

2. Switch to Linux 2.5 and try your luck (ACPI suspend to ram works, but my Dell would hang on recover so YMMV)

Good luck!

----------

## RangerDude

Thanks krazo,

I tried the 2.5.68 kernel and was able to sleep- well- my sleep diode was blinking like when in windows, but when I press power on, like in windows, the machine would reboot, not awake.

I guess I'll just have to wait for 2.6 maybe?

----------

## krazo

What echo statement are you using?

```
echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep 
```

is for suspend to ram

----------

## RangerDude

Yep- that one I tried.

S1 and S2 never show up on my notebook gardless of kernel...

All /proc/acpi/sleep is good for really, is to shut off the computer.   :Laughing: 

----------

## krazo

What notebook do you have?

----------

## RangerDude

Acer Aspire 1302XC, why? Does it make difference? Isn't ACPI the same on all notebooks?

----------

## krazo

On some laptops (such as mine) I had to patch the DSDT table for it to function properly. Without it, I only had access to button events, but with it, I could read battery status, throttle the CPU etc..

So look into that, and search the acpi mailing list.

----------

